# Tempestade Tropical OSCAR (Atlântico 2012 #AL15)



## Vince (4 Out 2012 às 09:48)

A depressão tropical 15 evoluiu para a Tempestade Tropical OSCAR, segundo os modelos terá uma vida muito curta dissipando-se daqui a 2 dias, ou sendo os restos absorvidos pela mesma depressão extratropical perto dos Açores que absorverá o que resta da Nadine.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2012 às 19:39)

Como era de esperar, esta TS teve vida curta, sendo este o último aviso público do NHC referente à TS Oscar:



> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 051441
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (5 Out 2012 às 19:42)

Será que entra para o ranking das que duraram menos tempo?


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2012 às 00:53)

Nas últimas imagens de satélite em infravermelho, é possível visualizar que muito pouca energia do Oscar foi absorvida pela depressão a afectar os Açores neste momento.
Os remanescentes do Oscar pura e simplesmente começaram a desaparecer e muito pouco se integrou na depressão atual.
Pelo menos observando as imagens em infravermelho...


----------

